# LOOK Bike on NBC's Chuck Show



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Last Monday's Episode - Chuck's brother in law riding a Look BIke on a Trainer and on the other scene carrying the bike inside the house. Thought I share .. I like the show too - Yvonne aka Sarah is Hot.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

I saw that too. Nice Team white 585.


----------

